# ECS Modmen Case Mod Entry   Fire & Ice



## JJ_Sky5000 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I had a little time between  Lan parties  and Builds ( still waiting for one to come back)  I decide to give it a go in the ECS Modmen competition, http://www.ecsmodmen.com/   I had this concept before  in 2009   and after a few complete ice mods  I was ready to attempt to build it.    The build will be called Fire & Ice,    making the case from liquid resin  and trying to use a least amount of metal possible   with a waterfall reservoir.  








I purchased the ECS model P67H2-A2 Deluxe 






I like to thank my sponsors  for supporting my projects over the years.
















































A have a long way to go  and a short time frame,   Do you think i can make it?


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 20, 2013)

JJ_Sky5000 said:


> A have a long way to go  and a short time window  to complete,   Do you think i can make it ?



Of course you can! 

Subbed!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Feb 20, 2013)

First thing is getting  my layout on The  board that i will be using for my mold and double checking measurements.






adding 2 by 4  and attaching them with screws from the back






getting a 3d  visual in my mind  ,  





Side view of the side panel





Molds are ready 






Am I making cookies  or a case mod you decide






Ready to Pour





make sure you add you Mold release





Sorry for the blur   i was probley dizzy from the fumes
Mixing the resin with the catalyst






I let it set over the next 24 hours 





Ok   need to keep pushing on this if i am going to get done


Vote every day till the end  for your favorite
http://www.ecsmodmen.com/


----------



## Nordic (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish I could get a tray of cpu's.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Feb 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> I wish I could get a tray of cpu's.



it was only 2  lol


----------



## syeef (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice... waiting for the final output.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Feb 21, 2013)

After letting the resin harded for about 2days  here is the end result 






One cool side panel 






all cleaned up 






getting a good idea  on attaching the fans






front panel fan placement






rounting the front & side panels for Plex glass Insert
















Side panel sanding from 50 , 150,  400  , 1000 grit.





More plexi has arrived to finish my newest feature to the case.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very cool!!! (pun intended LOL) its looks just like slabs of ice.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2013)

Sub'd for an interesting build


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dont forget to go and vote!!!!  2 1/2 days left.   http://www.ecsmodmen.com/  I am pushing hard to finish it.  

Adding the case fans!!! 






I wanted to do something different  and cut them out myself instead of using the large hole cutter.





trusting old craftmans scroll saw





Setting the blade through the pre drill holes










A little etching action





testing the LEPA  fans






and the other side  again cutting out the fan holes











Thanks  again for taking a look.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 26, 2013)

Subbed , very interesting stuff


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 1, 2013)

More ecthing work.      If you like the build   , Dont forget to vote ,   Voting ends 3/5
 (Spolier alert) http://www.ecsmodmen.com/entries/5123j26QWE95











Can any body quess why i did the wording on 2 different sheets?





every body need a little fire dragon





Start my second very time consuming project with the plexi & weld on #4





Probley a day between each pic





this is all  cut by a table saw and sandpaper ,  no lazer here 











a little water test for my first ever Custom reservoir






thank you for subbing and following along 5

voting page   (Spolier alert) http://www.ecsmodmen.com/entries/5123j26QWE95


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 2, 2013)

voting page (Spolier alert) http://www.ecsmodmen.com/entries/5123j26QWE95 

Started working on the Floating tier for the MB. Thank you old trusting Intel for making a perfect template for Drilling holes for Standoffs






TAP, TAp, TAp





Found some arcylic Rods  and wanted to incoportae them into the Build





Getting a idea on how its going to look










A last minute decision to make my own case feet






Mounted to the  base










I am going to leave you with a teaser Pic


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 2, 2013)

JJ_Sky5000 said:


> After letting the resin harded for about 2days  here is the end result
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8411918153_eea3d1060e_z.jpg
> 
> ...



awesome ICE effect bro !!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking good
Can't wait to see the final build!!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 4, 2013)

Small update,   

using  a small bit of clear epoxy to secure the sides to each other and base.










adding a hinge back panel





Installing  hardware





water testing 





Preview update coming later tonight.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the liquid resin finish. Best of luck to you


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 5, 2013)

Subscribed. It looks promising.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Preview update

16 hours left in the voting  for the ecs Modmen comptetion  , Please go vote!!!! 
http://www.ecsmodmen.com/entries/5123j26QWE95

Here is a little preview of Fire and Ice

http://youtu.be/_gG69oMNptY




































A big thank you to all the sponsors involved in the project, Intel, LEPA, ADATA & Seasonic, & ecs  for hosting a amaizing contest.

More to come, !!!  sleeving and better lighting !!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 18, 2013)

A big thank you to XFX   for sponsoring a R7970  and a pro 1000 watt PS   for the final tour of the Ic pc,    it was at LAN OC,  Indiana Tech,  FW Makers fair, IU Lan   and of course setup as a Demo Station at FortLAN !!! 






































Thank you for Checking  it out,   I have 2 more projects coming up


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2013)

wub wub sub


----------

